# Come on over cafe swapmeet October 17th, ride will follow



## BFGforme (Sep 13, 2021)

Come on over cafe is hosting another swapmeet October 17th, with a ride on the beach to follow! Please join us for a great swapmeet and some good food! 6am set up till 10ish.... ride to follow at the Cup as always along the beautiful beach in Oceanside, CA!  2405 Oceanside Blvd, Oceanside CA! Remember as always we will have amazing breakfast Sammy's and lunch paninis! Following the swap will be a nice ride along the beach and harbor starting at "the Cup" on Wisconsin Ave in Oceanside! Hopefully you will join us for a great day! Please post if you can attend! Thanks in advance! Pics of previous to come.... anyone who has been before please post pics.... thanks


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 16, 2021)

Who's coming?


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 16, 2021)

I'll try and make it. I had a fun time last time, and the food was great! Lots of nice bikes and deals!


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 17, 2021)

planning on it...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2021)

Meebee


----------



## vince72 (Sep 18, 2021)

Is this a big event? I plan on being here


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 18, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Is this a big event? I plan on being here



Not as big as Jamie's place, but there is plenty of room to be a big swap


----------



## vince72 (Sep 19, 2021)

Cool. Where is Jaime’s place? I’m new to the hobby


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Cool. Where is Jaime’s place? I’m new to the hobby











						SoCal Swap and Show | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show May 29, 2021 8am to 10pm 40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591-7025, United States  Hosted by Jamie Benn (714)420-2277 & Chris Hammond (951)809-3962    • All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun • Swap from 8am to 1...or whenever you want to close shop • Show with...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 20, 2021)

Last swap there was 10-12 venders, every one there's a few more! Hopefully even bigger this time! Gonna blast it on CL and hopefully @fordmike65 blasts it on FB again!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 25, 2021)

Rampin up for this one, who's bringing what? I'm bringing bunch of whizzer stuff and have some bikes coming from Chicago to sell and couple coming from New York to sell also and as always will be slingin Panini's and coffees! Let's hear what ya got.....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 5, 2021)

Getting closer, who's coming?


----------



## vince72 (Oct 5, 2021)

Il be there looking for parts


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 6, 2021)

I am planning on it...bringing the twin bar project, prewar cycletruck project and maybe a westfield plus misc. stuff...

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2jRS4T5


__
		https://flic.kr/p/TesZrJ


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2hJeri3


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 10, 2021)

Alright folks, we are a week away...


----------



## Mark B (Oct 10, 2021)

were is that swapmeet?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 10, 2021)

Mark B said:


> were is that swapmeet?



Like it says at the top of the thread, Oceanside CA! Loooonnnggg way from you, but hey your more than welcome to make that trip! Come on over..... see you soon


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 10, 2021)

What's everyone bringing? I'll be bringing whizzer's and whizzer stuff, motors and such, also bringing bunch of nice balloon tire Schwinn's.....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 11, 2021)

Looking like it's gonna be a good one, been posting on different Craigslists and getting good response.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2021)

I was hoping to go but we're already going to the Hot Rod Reunion at Irwindale. Hopefully next time! I have tons to sell too!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2021)

Let's see what your bringing? I'll be bringing a beautifully restored wz schwinn whizzer by Bob U in green and cream, maybe he can tell the history of it! @bobcycles


----------



## GBROWN5501 (Oct 13, 2021)

Sell. Sell. Sell  I'm bring lots of rechromed schwinn parts. Springer forks, pedals, front lights, hardware. Raingutter fenders and much much more .


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2021)

Who's all coming, two days out? @mrg @higgens @tripple3 @Cory @markivpedalpusher @Goatroper @Rust trader @Junkman Bob @bobcycles @volksboy57


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2021)

@cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2021)

@Rust_Trader


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2021)

@Danny the schwinn freak


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2021)

@Dave Stromberger


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2021)

@PatsBikes


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 16, 2021)

I wish I could attend swap and bring some of that schwinn steel back home to Chicago …looks like it’s shaping up to be a good swap


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 16, 2021)

Preview of some I'm bringing.....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## BFGforme (Oct 16, 2021)

See everyone bright and early tomorrow!


----------



## Shellygasser (Oct 16, 2021)

Rat rod and I will be with a few bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2021)

So.....lets see some pics!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> So.....lets see some pics!!!



Too cold this morning.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 17, 2021)

Pretty small showing, but still a good time! Ride was good with Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and @Shellygasser and @Rat Rod and @Goatroper till his front wheel fell off and he had to walk it couple miles backwards to my house.... LoL


















Still a great day of bike bsin! Thanks to everyone that did show up for your support! Nice to meet Shelly and Angel, thanks for making the trip down! Thanks to Glenn and Mark and Dave for coming down to sell.... special thanks to Jamie @higgens for being the only buyer.... LMFAO


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 17, 2021)

And can't forget Santi @Rust_Trader always good to see you also...


----------



## vince72 (Oct 17, 2021)

A lot of cool bike today


----------



## Shellygasser (Oct 17, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Pretty small showing, but still a good time! Ride was good with Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and @Shellygasser and @Rat Rod and @Goatroper till his front wheel fell off and he had to walk it couple miles backwards to my house.... LoLView attachment 1497782
> 
> View attachment 1497783
> 
> ...



Good to see everyone turn out was small but still a great day for a ride


----------



## Shellygasser (Oct 17, 2021)

Fun times in oceanside.  Nice ride after the swap meet


----------



## higgens (Oct 17, 2021)

I did manage to get a bunch of projects  now I just need one of one of your motors for that Shelby Y frame I got from you.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 17, 2021)

higgens said:


> I did manage to get a bunch of projects  now I just need one of one of your motors for that Shelby Y frame I got from you.
> View attachment 1497988



I got um, come grab one!


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 17, 2021)

Good times in Oceanside picked up lots of parts for my project Bikes great price and a fun ride with the guys and my girl Thanks everybody


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 17, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> View attachment 1496908



Nice bike and a thoroughly enjoyable restoration for a fanatical perfectionist!  I restored this one back in early 2000's for legendary 12 cylinder Model K Lincoln limousines restorer Ernie Foster. 
Ernie was a local legend in the antique car world, friend of Jay Leno and other Hollywood luminaries.  He could do work on 
exotic cars like early 20th century Rolls Royce automobiles, where no one else on earth could tackle the task and the Rolls folks in the UK would reach out to him for his talents.  We lost Ernie a few years back, he got hooked on bikes during the several years we were acquainted, brilliant and creative individual from local Torrance California.  The bike is all original parts (aside from brake cable if I remember right) even the Double Eagle tires were nice rideable originals, if they're still on board.  Single stage paint on an original Schwinn Whizzer with the big Mesinger motorized service saddle, heavy guage spokes and drum brake.  The bike ended up in Seattle for a spell and is now back in So Cal. Deserves a genuine H or J motor and a proper finish.   Ernie also had a nifty 38' Schwinn 'Motorbike' I restored for him and he would tell me how when Leno saw it ...he would cackle in that Leno-istic chortle..."haha  but where's the motor on it???"
....you probably couldn't buy and restore a WZ like that for less than 3K, purchasing a sound orig, and doing the plating, 
paint and build.


----------

